# [risolto/soved] errore emerge gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1

## Laux

Altro giro, altro regalo: ecco in cosa mi sono imbattuto, oltre che con xulrunner (link alla discussione: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-701948.html)

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1  USE="eds esd hal -debug" 0 kB

Tutto perchè vorrei emergere compiz-fusion: (ho già scaricato i pacchetti)

```
localhost laux # emerge -pv compiz-fusion

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1  USE="eds esd hal -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/compiz-bcop-0.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1 [0.2.1] USE="dbus%* gnome%* kde%* svg%* -debug%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.6.0 [0.2.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.6.0 [0.2.1-r1] USE="jpeg%* (-dbus%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-0.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig-0.6.0  USE="xinerama -arts -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.6.0.1  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/ccsm-0.6.0 [0.2.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.6.0 [0.2.1] USE="gnome* kde (-emerald%)" 0 kB

Total: 11 packages (5 upgrades, 6 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
.

.

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help'

mkdir it/

(cd it/ &&     /usr/bin/xml2po -e  /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/C/control-center.xml > it.po.tmp &&     cp it.po.tmp it.po && rm -f it.po.tmp)

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

if ! test -d it/; then mkdir it/; fi

if [ -f "C/control-center.xml" ]; then d="../"; else d="/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/help/"; fi; \

        (cd it/ && \

          `which xml2po` -e -p \

            "${d}it/it.po" \

            "${d}C/control-center.xml" > control-center.xml.tmp && \

            cp control-center.xml.tmp control-center.xml && rm -f control-center.xml.tmp)

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

.

.

.

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Wl,-O1 -o gnome-typing-monitor gnome_typing_monitor-main.o gnome_typing_monitor-drwright.o gnome_typing_monitor-drw-break-window.o gnome_typing_monitor-drw-monitor.o gnome_typing_monitor-drw-utils.o gnome_typing_monitor-drw-selection.o -pthread  /usr/lib64/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib64/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib64/libgthread-2.0.so -lrt /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libglitz-glx.so /usr/lib64/libglitz.so /usr/lib64/libGL.so -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lpthread /usr/lib64/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib64/libcairo.so /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so /usr/lib64/libxml2.so /usr/lib64/libpng12.so -lz /usr/lib64/libXrender.so /usr/lib64/libpixman-1.so -lm /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib64/libSM.so /usr/lib64/libICE.so -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libXss.so /usr/lib64/libXext.so /usr/lib64/libX11.so /usr/lib64/libXau.so /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so -ldl

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/typing-break'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1/work/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1'

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-6841.log"

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

open_wr:   /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

Si accettano suggerimenti;)

----------

## djinnZ

violazione della sandbox, ovvero il make del pacchetto tenta di piazzare alcuni files direttamente sul filesystem principale piuttosto che nella dir temporanea. Il workaround provvisorio è disabilitare la sanbox ad esempio con 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 =gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1
```

 ma è ovvio che fai meglio ad andare su bugzilla, cercare se la cosa non è già stata segnalata ed eventualmente riportarla. Sia che apri un tuo bug o ne otrovi uno già aperto attendi che i devel risolvano il problema ed alla prima occasione ricompili il pacchetto incriminato.

Potrebbe anche essere del codice malevolo inserito nel sorgente a causare il problema in teoria e per questo emerge se la prende giustamente a male, anche perchè quei file non vengono correttamente assegnati al pacchetto. Semplice.

----------

## Laux

Ottimo suggerimento!   :Very Happy: 

Per il momento ho evitato il problema semplicemente emergendo una versione precedente:

```
emerge -v ="gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.1"
```

e l'installazione è andata a buon fine.

Provvederò comunque a segnalare il bug su bugzilla e poi appena entriamo in versione stabile porrò la tag [risolto].  :Smile: 

Stanotte provo con compiz e vedo come va...

----------

## Laux

Ho aperto un nuovo bug report: non c'erano delle cose simili alle mie.

Per chiunque volesse vedere è il bug n°: 233247

l'indirizo è:https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233247

Speriamo bene.  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

ti hanno già risposto, emerge -1 gnome-doc-utils, nel caso hai ancora problemi e stai usando una versione ~x86 di gnome-control-center prova a portare in instabile anche la dipendenza.

----------

## Laux

Si infatti avevo letto.... pare che io sia il 55° con lo stesso problema :p

Ho appena finito la compilazione del pacchetto gnome-control-center e tutto è andato per il verso giusto sta volta.

Però, che celerità!

Appongo la tag di risoluzione!

----------

